# Mathematical Betting Strategy Greenwood Pro Money Maker



## bettinghouse.eu (May 13, 2012)

About us: 
We've been researching betting strategies for a few months now. So far we've managed to come up with two very efficient systems based upon progressive stakes. We also improved upon two existing systems (greenwood and martingale). In the end the player is going to win irrespective of the mistakes he made earlier, which would be impossible with constant stakes. The thing to remember though is that the losing streak cannot be overly long. 
The effectiveness of our systems can be verified by following our betting tips. You don't have to have extensive knowledge about a particular league. We take into account only mathematics (statistics), current performance and recent results.
We will be posting our tips on this forum, so you can check our effectiveness. Most important- it is free, we bet bookies!
So far, after one week publishing our tips we won more than 200e.
Good luck!


----------



## Godfrey (May 13, 2012)

i have lost so much on online betting i will like you to teach me your strategy on how to make my money back and more....


----------



## bettinghouse.eu (May 13, 2012)

Godfrey said:
			
		

> i have lost so much on online betting i will like you to teach me your strategy on how to make my money back and more....


what bookies do you use and how much you can spend? I'll post every day something for you. Tips+stake and bookmaker


----------



## bettinghouse.eu (May 14, 2012)

Strike Back strategy:
Sheffield-Stevenage under 2,5 goals @Ladbrokes 1,72 x 7 euro


----------



## Betting Forum (May 14, 2012)

I will move this thread to personal threads, because there people post their daily picks.

best regards and GL


----------



## bettinghouse.eu (May 14, 2012)

AFC Champion League
Nagoya-Central Coast under 2,5 goals @ 2,05 (bwin)
2,05 x 4,76e


----------



## bettinghouse.eu (May 23, 2012)

bettinghouse.eu said:
			
		

> AFC Champion League
> Nagoya-Central Coast under 2,5 goals @ 2,05 (bwin)
> 2,05 x 4,76e


bet lost

Asia-AFC Champions League
Al Ittihad-Persepolis over 2,5 goals @ 2,0 (betdaq)
2,0 x 15,15e


----------



## bettinghouse.eu (May 25, 2012)

bet won 30,30euro
Japan J League
Sapporo-Hiroshima over 2,5 goals
1,94 (dafabet) x 5,32 euro


----------



## joshef (Aug 10, 2012)

We all know that there are so many betting sites and all have different terms and condition to bet. Mostly bettors used there own strategies to win the bet. There are many sportsbook and betting guide available on net which contain good tips and strategies to bet. Newbie can use them for betting.


----------



## darkrise001 (Sep 3, 2013)

thank..


----------

